# 13' K2 maysis and 13' Burton Cartels



## perdue027 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey fellas, I was wondering if anyone could give me some input. I have medium 2013 burton cartels and wear a size 10 boot. I'm thinking about purchasing some 13 K2 maysis, my question is do you think I would have any problem fitting them into my bindings? Thanks in advance fellow boarders!:thumbsup:

Corey


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

nope i dont


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

A size 9 will fit my medium cartels no problem, I think you will be fine.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I have the Maysis. You'll have no issues


----------



## perdue027 (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome, this is what I wanted to hear! Thanks for the feedback guys:thumbsup:


----------

